# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Նիկիտա Սիմոնյանը 80 տարեկան է

## Artgeo

20-րդ դարի ֆուտբոլի հիրավի լեգենդը 80 տարեկան է: Նա խաղացել է ԽՍՀՄ-ի հավաքականում և 1973 թվականին ԽՍՀՄ ի չեմպիոն դարձած «Արարատի» կազմում է եղել:  Նիկիտա Սիմոնյանի մասին ասում են, որ նա առաջ է անցել իր ժամանակաշրջանից խաղաոճով, ճարպկությամբ ու արագությամբ: Ոմանք էլ նշում են 35 տարին, քանի որ ուղիղ այդքան տարի նրա սահմանած ռեկորդը՝ 31 գնդակ մեկ սեզոնում:

Ես նրա մասին գիտեմ իմ հայրիկի ու պապիկի պատմածներից, տատիկս էլ է նրա մասին պատմել (ասում է շատ սիրուն տղմարդ էր  :LOL:  ) 

Սրտանց շնորհավորում եմ ծննդյան օրվա առթիվ  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Շնորհավորում եմ:

----------


## PoeT

Շնորհավորում եմ լօլ։

----------

